# Chimney cleaning required with propane logs?



## potentialburner (Mar 29, 2014)

I have propane fired gas logs in my masonry fireplace.  They are for decoration, not heating, and aren't used that much (especially with current propane prices!).  No glass, no blower, just the logs sitting in the firebox. 

Does the chimney need cleaning like wood burning requires?  

Btw I had burned wood for a couple of years before putting in the gas logs. Also very occasional use. If there is any residue left from the wood in the chimney can that be a hazard with the gas logs?


----------



## bholler (Mar 30, 2014)

well it should have been completely cleaned before switching to gas.   That is required by code just about everywhere so I would have it cleaned now.   Otherwise as long as the log set is burning right there should be no need to clean the chimney you might want to have it checked every 5 years or so to make sure things are still in good shape but should not need cleaned.


----------



## GeHmTS (Mar 30, 2014)

what do you use for heat if propane is decorative and pretty?


----------



## bholler (Mar 30, 2014)

Well if he was trying to heat an open fire place with a log set in it would be a really bad way to try to do it.


----------



## potentialburner (Mar 30, 2014)

For those who are asking, I use a central heat pump system with a propane furnace as the backup heat, to heat my house.  The fireplace with the gas logs  is decorative, or for spot heat like sitting next to it to warm up after being outside in the cold.   

After I'm retired from the cube farm I might consider supplementing my house heat with a wood insert,  or a separate standalone wood stove since fireplace design isn't very inset-friendly, picture below.  For now those are too high maintenance for my current lifestyle.  Until I'm retired and life is less frenetic, I need to be able to flip a switch to turn on my fireplace and my house heat.


----------

